# Find My Posts - capped at 1000



## Theseus (30 Jun 2010)

Just tried to find one of the first posts I made on here, I eventually found it through the search function so this is no longer a problem.

However I initially tried to get to it using the Find My Posts function, but this didn't bring it back. It appears to cap the search at 1000 returned matches. Is this intentional?


----------



## Shaun (30 Jun 2010)

Yes, to limit large queries so that if several are run at once they don't clog up the server.


----------



## Theseus (30 Jun 2010)

Fair enough. Carry on cleaning your fish tank / getting the new forum set up.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2010)

I came across that limit when I tried to find every post I'd ever made!

Could you change the functionality so we could find all of our posts, displayed in pages of (say) 100 results at a time? That would be more flexible, without putting such a big load on the server.


----------



## Shaun (30 Jun 2010)

Bit of a moot point now as we're moving to the new software next weekend.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2010)

Admin said:


> Bit of a moot point now as we're moving to the new software next weekend.


Will all the old forum posts be carried over to that? 

Will there be any limits on how many of our posts we can view on that system?


----------



## Shaun (30 Jun 2010)

Yes, everything is being migrated over - well, almost everything ... some things don't exist in the new forums so won't go over, but I'll post more details about that nearer the time.

I think there is also a post searching limit on the new forum software too.

Once the move is complete I will be setting up a "suggestions" forum so people can make comments and ask for tweaks / fixes / features so if you find this is still an outstanding issue after the move, you'll be able to post about it and I can look into it as time allows.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2010)

Will all our messages be moved?

Yes, I know that you have three million things to do, but I would like to know, please, thank you very much.


----------



## Shaun (30 Jun 2010)

Yes, don't worry, PMs are being migrated - as I said, I'll post more details nearer the time. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

